# Pix of my 10 gallon. wacha guys think... again!



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

im gonna put one of these in the non p POTM...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i love this guy!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

...MY POTM!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

resized


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

...


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice huge,extreme closeup pix.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

is that a scat?


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

yes


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

nice fish


----------

